# Debating Calvinism



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

Lent this book to my administrator today. He seems very open to the doctrines of grace, but in the next breath will go on about how it just doesn't make sense.

He was listening to me and my answers and he said he wished there was a book that had both views side by side and he might just go and look for such a book tomorrow.

I brought out "Debating Calvinism" and he was very happy with that.

Pray that his heart and mind is opened to the truth. He went to a bible college and could be a pastor is he wanted. But instead became an administrator at the Children's Home I work for.


----------



## Scot (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Robin (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Adam,

Before I forget, I'm praying for your family - and daughter...I hope that is changing for better...

Meanwhile, may I offer you a different approach to debating the "Calvinism" thing? Here's what we do in the land of "let's hate Calvinists"....

If you are at a point of calm, reasonable discussion, use a copy of the Heidelberg or any of the 3 forms confessions WITH Scripture references. The Ursinus Larger/Smaller catechisms are wonderful too. (You DO know of these, yes?) 

Anyway...the point being, you are now using Scripture to compare with --- as the confessions/catechisms are summaries of them. This way, folks touchy to the "newness" of dead Bible Teachers (Calvin) or those that hate Calvin because they've been taught to -- will be able to come in close-quick contact with what Scripture says on the matter.


It is good to avoid the "Calvin vs. " polemics, in an effort to expose as much Truth as possible in the situation. If they are serious about believing the Bible....they've got to face what it says.

Plus, FYI, having a copy of the Heidelberg close to the foyer is great for the surprise visits of Jehovah Witnesses or Mormons! It is such a helpful summary of what Scripture teaches. (They never expect this - and I've given many copies away as "tracts".)

Remember -- get one with Scripture references. 

Have fun and enjoy the excitement of explaining the historic Faith to any who might ask!

Happy New Year!

Robin


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Robin!


----------

